# Star-shaped guitars.



## tpl2000 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I may just be in the market for one soon. The only ones I've seen are B.C. Rich Stealth, Ibanez Xiphos, and Jackson Warrior. Of those, only B.C. Rich is really very appealing. 

Frankly, I'm looking to see if there's anything out there I'm missing before I really get serious about finding one. Any thoughts, recommendations, comments, etc? 

(An aside: there's no way in hell I'm getting an Ironbird. Ugly, ugly, ugly.)


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 14, 2010)

ESP LTD Roope Latvala signature. Its pretty badass.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 14, 2010)

i havent seen this BC rich stealth but i owned a xiphos for a little while and it was very very comfortable to play. if you had a little bit to spend on the specs you really want, Warmoth makes a star body so you could get your own semi custom from them


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 14, 2010)

Carvin!


----------



## The Echthros (Aug 14, 2010)

ESP/LTD Gus G Random Star


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


>


Good luck getting one outside of Japan...


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 14, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Good luck getting one outside of Japan...


 

Wouldn't be a problem if everyone moved to Japan


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> Wouldn't be a problem if everyone moved to Japan


That would solve their population issues huh


----------



## leandroab (Aug 14, 2010)

misingonestring said:


>



I thought the OP meant this kind of guitar!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 14, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Good luck getting one outside of Japan...


just custom order it, it's not one of the infringement shapes and they just released an Edwards version of it and a "gibson-y" version too http://espguitars.co.jp/artist/syu/index.html


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 15, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> just custom order it, it's not one of the infringement shapes and they just released an Edwards version of it and a "gibson-y" version too ESP | Artist Series | Syu



 You can order the Edwards model one at Ikebe and Kurosawa, usual places, they're very nice too. The Crying Star Classic on the other hand...


----------



## jymellis (Aug 15, 2010)

i had one of these,


----------



## Murmel (Aug 15, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> just custom order it, it's not one of the infringement shapes and they just released an Edwards version of it and a "gibson-y" version too ESP | Artist Series | Syu


Yeah I know that you can custom order one, and that ou can buy from Ikebe and that other place 
Just sayin' that it will probably be quite expensive. (I didn't say that but I'm saying it now )

I gotta check out Syus band, it's like the only one from the ESP Japan artists page I haven't looked up yet...

And it seems like most of the artist series of the Japanese artists are made from bright woods, not all of them but alot compared to many artist series here that are made of mahogany.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't have a pic of the six string version handy, but there's the KxK BSG if you're looking for something higher-end  This one is JJ's


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Leuchty (Aug 16, 2010)

Im really surprised......that no one posted this...


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 16, 2010)

mat091285 said:


>



Let me guess: Only available in Japan, right?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 16, 2010)

^
Yep, that's Anchang of Sex Machinesguns signaure guitars. Pretty killer looking.


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 16, 2010)

*moans*


----------



## Spondus (Aug 16, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> Im really surprised......that no one posted this...



O RLY? 







I'd be going for the 27 fret xiphos myself


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> ESP LTD Roope Latvala signature. Its pretty badass.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 16, 2010)

I know it's a bass, but you could get a matching guitar:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2010)

You may as well add Akira Takasaki's Killer lineup:


----------



## synrgy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not so funny story (that I'm sure none of you will believe, but I digress..):

When I was roughly 17 (1997-ish), I did a photoshop mock up of a Jackson Kelly mashed up with a Jackson Randy Rhoads style (offset) V. I decided, at the time, that this was the coolest guitar I could ever hope to own, and set off sending an email to Jackson with the mockup attached. I dubbed it a 'Kelly Star', and asked them how much it might cost to have one built in the custom shop.

They never wrote back.

I have no doubts that I was FAR from the first person to conceive the idea, but for some reason it still kinda rubs me the wrong way that they never wrote me back and a year later 'my idea' was in production.


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2010)

Mein and probably the most comfortable guitar I've ever played on:


----------



## Murmel (Aug 16, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You may as well add Akira Takasaki's Killer lineup:


I didn't know of those. I truly love the creativity of the Japanese artists 
Hell, if I ever get a signature guitar it would probably be some crazy shit just to stand out.

And I thought it said Prime Pasta and not Rasta


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I have no doubts that I was FAR from the first person to conceive the idea, but for some reason it still kinda rubs me the wrong way that they never wrote me back and a year later 'my idea' was in production.



Actually, if you sent that to them and actually called it a "Kelly Star" then I don't doubt at all that they just stole your idea. What are the odds they'd even call it the same name.

So did you ever buy the production one? Are those two in the pic yours?


Rev.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2010)

mat091285 said:


>



I love that guitar, I just wish it wasn't so absolutely stunningly expensive


----------



## synrgy (Aug 16, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Actually, if you sent that to them and actually called it a "Kelly Star" then I don't doubt at all that they just stole your idea. What are the odds they'd even call it the same name.
> 
> So did you ever buy the production one? Are those two in the pic yours?
> 
> ...



I give them the benefit of the doubt in regards to the name. It was the most obvious choice. Explorer-ish + V-ish = 'star', and since the explorer in this portion was a Kelly, it made sense to call it a Kelly Star.

Anyway, I never bought it. The actual guitars never looked as good as my mockup, to me. They actually look a little funky to me. The mockup is LONG gone now (it was 13 years and a bajillion computers ago) but it was a little different, proportionally speaking. If viewing the guitar top/face dead-on, I feel like the actual guitar has too much body on the high string side. The mockup I did had the pickups/neck more centered with where the 2 points of the V come together under the bridge. (Like they are with *every* other guitar pictured on this page.. stupid Jackson having to ruin everything.. ) A subtle difference, but enough of one that I still love my idea and yet don't like the actual guitar they built at all.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 16, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I thought the OP meant this kind of guitar!


Me too!! 
Maybe it should have been phrased "X/Xiphos-shaped guitars."

Does the Bootsy signature bass count?


----------



## Netherhound (Aug 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Not so funny story (that I'm sure none of you will believe, but I digress..):
> 
> When I was roughly 17 (1997-ish), I did a photoshop mock up of a Jackson Kelly mashed up with a Jackson Randy Rhoads style (offset) V. I decided, at the time, that this was the coolest guitar I could ever hope to own, and set off sending an email to Jackson with the mockup attached. I dubbed it a 'Kelly Star', and asked them how much it might cost to have one built in the custom shop.
> 
> ...




dude if that is true then thats awesome, I owned one of them! 


















yes my photo taking skills are horrible 

but I end up trading to Metalman X on Harmony Central (great guy) and he completely metal the fuck out of it


----------



## jaskasm (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats super fucking sexy


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 16, 2010)

These are all pretty much in the right vein. (Except the ones with 5 points on the body, those actually scare me a little.) 

One minor question: how many of these would be available with neck-through construction? 'Cause I honestly can't stand bolt-on..

Edit: As an aside, DAMN is that sexy, Nether.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2010)

tpl2000 said:


> These are all pretty much in the right vein. (Except the ones with 5 points on the body, those actually scare me a little.)
> 
> One minor question: how many of these would be available with neck-through construction? 'Cause I honestly can't stand bolt-on..
> 
> Edit: As an aside, DAMN is that sexy, Nether.



The KxK is a neck through and they're customs so you could select your own finish, inlays, woods, etc.

The Carvins are IIRC neck through and offer multiple options.

The Jackson Kelly has a neck through model

I believe the Schuldiner BC Rich Stealths are neck through as well.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 16, 2010)

The dude from ABBA had a kick ass, silver sparkle guitar in one of their filmclips. I hate ABBA with a passion, but this fiddle made me lol, it was so shit that it was awesome and I want it.

Fucked if I know what film clip it is though =/


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I don't have a pic of the six string version handy, but there's the KxK BSG if you're looking for something higher-end  This one is JJ's



I've played this one, it actually hangs quite comfortably, both sitting down and standing.


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> I've played this one, it actually hangs quite comfortably, both sitting down and standing.



Yeah, it looks very nice, and very comfortable.

(Any clue what the price range on it would be? o.o)


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 18, 2010)

STEALH






DIME-3


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

FACTORY said:


> STEALH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Razorbacks really just do nothing for me, sorry.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2010)

Neither of those are technically Razorbacks though,


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

MFB said:


> Neither of those are technically Razorbacks though,



A minor technicality.

Let me rephrase that:

"Sorry, I really don't have the Dimebag-worship in me that half the guitarists that can play "Walk" seem to have."


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2010)

tpl2000 said:


> Yeah, it looks very nice, and very comfortable.
> 
> (Any clue what the price range on it would be? o.o)



Not sure on the BSG specifically but depending on options KxKs usually go in the $2500 - $3000 list ballpark. If you know what options you'd want shoot them an email for a quote.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 18, 2010)

Seriously, kick ass guitar


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

The Roope Latvala signature is a neck-thru


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Not sure on the BSG specifically but depending on options KxKs usually go in the $2500 - $3000 list ballpark. If you know what options you'd want shoot them an email for a quote.



Sadly, that's over double what I'm looking to spend. 

(I am eighteen, and middle class. My range tends to be $400-1100ish)

I kinda hate that, 'cause I'll bet that KxK sounds really nice >.<


----------



## LLink2411 (Aug 20, 2010)

I personally have an extremely irrational desire to get an ESP SS GusNT myself.



technomancer said:


> I don't have a pic of the six string version handy, but there's the KxK BSG if you're looking for something higher-end  This one is JJ's


They don't seem to have the BSG on their models page.


----------

